# Pet Peeves



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

What are your pet peeves?

Two of my major ones on the job are:
1) Using channellocks or a pipe wrench on copper adapters or any soft metal with wrench flats.
2) Dirty flux with specks of debris floating in it. Especially when plumbers use the brush to wipe a joint instead of a rag.
3) Tape dope (for those that use it) wrapped past all the threads onto the first 1/2" of the pipe.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

People who ask what my pet peeves are..... LOL


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> People who ask what my pet peeves are..... LOL


 
I was gonna say people from NYC :laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Fat Girls


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Jogging strollers ,, Either jog or take the kid out for a walk .


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

is thread will never end. Where to even begin?! :laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Illegal Aliens


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

People that are arrogant.

People that lack confidence.

Shovels put back in the truck dirty.

Dull shovels.

Anyone that breaks a shovel.

"Helper" as a job title.

CSST

Prospective employees that come to interview driving their current employers work truck.

Side-Jobbing.

Lack of respect for employees.

Lack of respect for employers.

Plumbers that disrespect fellow plumbers.

Employers that violate laws regarding employment issues.

Jumping at the opportunity to give reasons why something cannot be done.

People that constantly complain about their job or lot in life.

Politics and those that profit from it.

Politicians that refuse to deal with our illegal alien disease.

IRS.

Union thuggery.

Disrespect for union workers.

Lack of appreciation for what unions have accomplished for us all.

Plumbing business operators that do not establish a budget to determine their selling price.

Plumbers that think acquiring a Plumbing Contractor's or Master's license qualifies them to operate a plumbing business.

Teachers unwilling to learn.

Students unwilling to teach.

Service plumbers that think they do not need sales training.

Plumbing business operators that think they do not need sales training.

Thinking plumbing negates the need for sales training.

Thinking increased sales will make up for poor trade skills.

Husbands that use their wives to run a business without paying her a full time salary worthy of her work.

Plumbers that charge the going rate or even care what the going rate is.

Dirty plumbing trucks. (especially the cab)

Vehicles with oil leaks.

Having a serious conversation with sunglasses on.

Having a serious conversation via text.

Having a serious conversation via email.

Facebook.

Phone directory sales tactics.

The guy in Arizona that sells reciprocating saw blades.

People posting on the PZ that always try to make their arguments too personal.

People posting on the PZ that always take things too personal.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

1. When anyone says Hot water heater instead of water heater.

2. Retail worker who acts like they know more about plumbing than they actually do. Hardware, Depot, Lowes etc...

3. Unlicensed contractors advertising plumbing.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> People that are arrogant.
> 
> People that lack confidence.
> 
> ...


Don't hold back Biz let it all out ... I am sure there is a few more ...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's side effects from the meds he's taken from his surgery. :whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> It's side effects from the meds he's taken from his surgery. :whistling2:


Not necessarily. 

MizBiz claims I was an intolerant baztard long before the meds. :laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*ha!*



GREENPLUM said:


> I was gonna say people from NYC :laughing:


That's funny right there!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

People calling boiler a furance..

Maintence personal claiming to know more than us.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> People calling boiler a furance..
> 
> Maintence personal claiming to know more than us.


nothing about intros? :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> nothing about intros? :whistling2:


 Hey, its sat am and got a bad clold and cant tnik of everything with the meds.. lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Drivers that merge onto the freeway going slower than the flow of traffic, especially when their vehicle is more than capable. 

People who think it is ok to drive slower than the posted speed limit when everyone else is driving the limit.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HSI said:


> Drivers that merge onto the freeway going slower than the flow of traffic, especially when their vehicle is more than capable.
> 
> People who think it is ok to drive slower than the posted speed limit when everyone else is driving the limit.


 Or them slow azz in the lefting passing lane won't move over when safetly to do so..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

People that don't maintain proper salt level in there brine tank and then complain to us about shioty water. 

People that are rude to us when we show up for a service call. 

People that put decorative benches and such over well heads, so we have to move all of it so we can start work. 

Other contractors that rip people off/ do shioty work. 

People that can't properly park their vehicles

People that hold up the grocery store check out lines because of stupid coupons. 

People that drive slow in the fast lane.

People that pull out infront of me on busy roads.

And my number one pet peeve? 
Any one that disrespects my fellow coworkers, the boss/owner, and my family.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Being molested with up-selling or specials at every  store I go to or call. 

Would you like to...... NO SHUT THE  UP AND LET ME GET OUT OF HERE!!! AHHHHHHHHHH

I'd be willing to pay a premium to be a member of the "Leave me the he!! alone club", just so I could go in a store buy what I want and leave. :laughing:


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

HACKS!!! and DIY's that call you to their house to get a "PROFESSIONAL" opinion (free est.) while you know the whole time this dude isn't gonna hire you while he tries to tell you he read that the repair should be done like this.. not like that..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Peevish people.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Peevish people.


I was hoping this thread would get you out and about.:thumbup:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*My pet peaves...*

Here's my top 15........
1. Discovering employees mistakes...always tell me before I find
out or before the client calls!
2. "Wasn't me did it"
3. Employees taking "Side jobs" from my customers
4. Lieing to me.
5. Steeling from me
6. Passing the blame or not taking responsibility
7. Not putting things, tools, machinery or parts back where they belong
8. No show, no call, NO JOB!
9. Disrespect
10. Poor ethics
11. Poor personal hygene
12. Don't make me clean up your mess at the end of the day
13. Leave your personal troubles at home.
14. Don't ask me to bail you out of jail
15. Don't lie, cheat or steal from my clients


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Went to Dicks Sports and was victimized with their damn reward program. Guy in front of me did not have a card. I waited in line for at least five minutes longer than necessary so they could get him taken care of.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a bit OCD...

Tools scattered
Dirty unorganized trucks
Lazy helpers
To name a few


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm a bit OCD...
> 
> Tools scattered
> Dirty unorganized trucks
> ...


That's what you get for hiring helpers instead of apprentices. :laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Being called a " tradie" a term that is popular here.

Suits who think they are better than you coz u wear a blue collar.

Racism

Sexism

Stupidity

Laziness

Arrogance

Nut bag drivers

Being ripped off

Dumbing down the trade.

That will do for now!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Letting someone cut in on the road and they don't even acknowledge you! Or is this only in Fl?lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Letting someone cut in on the road and they don't even acknowledge you! Or is this only in Fl?lol


 About the car in front of you slowing down quickly and turn without using the turn signal???


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

People who are late.
I don't do late, not ever.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> People who are late.
> I don't do late, not ever.


People that are early .. Like several hours in advance


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I was hoping this thread would get you out and about.:thumbup:


It just pissed me off all over again.

Nathan was the glue who held it all together. He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> It just pissed me off all over again.
> 
> Nathan was the glue who held it all together. He'll be sorely missed.


True, but his philosophies will remain as long as I have anything to do with it....


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

People at the supply house who eff up my order for the umpteenth time in a row. 
Extension cords or water hoses that are rolled up all kinked, left tied together, full of water.
Loud Harleys.
Loud bass from some douche bag's car stereo, otherwise known as an urban mating call machine.
Colored hair.
People who stop in the middle of a parking lot and wait for someone in a close space to load up and leave. 
People who are sure their opinion is correct, but refuse to look at other viewpoints that might contradict theirs.
"I can't see it from my house" plumbers,
Contractors who bid a job cheap, then ***** when they don't make money.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Electricians :jester:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Illogical behaviour. By that I mean any behaviour that I think is illogical. :whistling2:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Don't hold back Biz let it all out ... I am sure there is a few more ...


Blahahaha ! Scab companies who exploit the young and keep them down without allowing them any training.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Electricians :jester:


Yankees Canadians okies. Hell any one not from. Texas!!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Il get back to y'all. I hav to narrow my list down. Dint have all day to type it.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> People that are arrogant.
> 
> People that lack confidence.
> 
> ...


 Mr. Biz you left out the chipped kitchen sink, lol


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Illegal Aliens


I will second this motion


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

it goes in cycles but im tired of customers saying " Mike Holmes said" example caulking toilets to the floor after setting. " mike Holmes said your not suppose to caulk tiolets to the floor. Well Mike Holmes dont work out of the 2009 IPC 405.5. and old time plumbers that say us new generations are not real plumbers because we dont pour lead, run galvanized water and steel gas. well I didnt create the new products, progress did. and the last time i checked shiot was still shiot, the method has of material has changed but the mess and work hasnt.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If I had mike Holmes daughter as my helper I'd do what ever she said!!!!! All fixtures must be caulked/ sealed to the wall or floor. To prevent scum/germs from building up under the fixture. 2009 UPC


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Liars, thieves, racists, people who abuse their position.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Liars, thieves, racists, people who abuse their position.


Sounds like you dislike most if not all of our politicians. :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

people that back up traffic at stores cause they have to drop off lazy asses at the entrance, with exception of those that limited to walking far distances
people who think stores are their kids play ground and let the run all over the place'
people that cant dress there kids to go to store really takeing your kids in pampers when they clearly two years old is pathetic
people who thinks its cute to let their daughter dress like hoes in training, when they havent even reached pubirty yet
people who ***** or complain just to get something free
when parents let their kids disrespect or talk back to them exspecially in public
when a kid child or even adult does something wrong and blame every thing and every one else except for the parents
i could go on but i am already getting pissed off


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

revenge said:


> people who thinks its cute to let their daughter dress like hoes in training, when they havent even reached pubirty yet


I refer to them as prostitots.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's where I get weird. Toilet paper roll has to be like this. If not, I will switch it...even if I'm at a public faclity or someone else's house.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Other pet peeve....changing of forum for no reason so now uploading pics don't work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Other pet peeve....changing of forum for no reason so now uploading pics don't work.


 That's is the correct way as per Dear Abby's column.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Other pet peeve....changing of forum for no reason so now uploading pics don't work.


My wife does ut wrong I always fix it. But not out in public or at someone else's house. Can you say OCD lol


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Forum trolls who come on just to start trouble.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Forum trolls who come on just to start trouble.


 2nd that!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

3rd. 

If I'm wrong let a fellow zoner prove it then rubb it in lol. Lmao


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Other pet peeve....changing of forum for no reason so now uploading pics don't work.


Or when someone leaves a half sheet left on the roll, like wtf am I supposed to do with that? Wipe my ass with the cardboard tube?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Or when someone leaves a half sheet left on the roll, like wtf am I supposed to do with that? Wipe my ass with the cardboard tube?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


 Do what Eliane from 'Sienfield' put ur hand under the stall and hopefully u'll get some .. for me, won't work.. can't hear them yelling for more..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

One square all I need is one square. Sorry I can't spare any !!! She got that bi&[email protected] tho!!!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wonder where U666A is. Him and TX together crack me up :clap:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Wonder where U666A is. Him and TX together crack me up :clap:


 U666 is up in the great white frozen north... but not as not as far north as Old School


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk. He must of had a date or spending time with his girls 

I like having an okie around to joke with tho. Can't do it with biz to much got to stay on his good side him being a mod and all. Lol.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL, I understand. I can take it,  and thanks


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea old school is way up ther. And revenge is way down in txs near the tip of the state by Mexico and adamche ( I spelled it wrong ). He's from the land down under if I'm correct. We are spread out. Thers a guy from england too


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Iv got to fix the I and o on my fine. See dam o


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

thats cool. the web is something. we all chat like we are at the coffee shop or pub. neat


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea old school is way up ther. And revenge is way down in txs near the tip of the state by Mexico and adamche ( I spelled it wrong ). He's from the land down under if I'm correct. We are spread out. Thers a guy from england too


 Yea, Adamce is a half a day ahead of us and let us know if the world gonna end that day..


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Just about to head out for dinner on New Year's Eve, hope y'all have a good night and a great new year:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy New Year to you, be safe have fun


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I did spell it write. Ur ears must have been burning Enjoy dinner. But you know it's not the new year any where in the world until it is here in Texas. Lol 

Happy new year sir !!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone in California put me up for a night? I have to come out and fix GearJunkie's toilet paper.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok I've about had it with this auto correct bs. When I type "lufkin" that's exactly what I mean not "lurking"...... geeeez lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JWBII said:


> Ok I've about had it with this auto correct bs. When I type "lufkin" that's exactly what I mean not "lurking"...... geeeez lol.


Did you know that autocorrect is a feature that can be disabled?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I must be glutton for punishment since i forgot you could disable it lol.

Ive beewithout a garbage disposal in my apartment for awhile now and turns out all i had to do was plug it in lmao.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Those azzzwipe throwing cigaretttes out of the windows like the world is their ashtray... start seeing that former smokers, next time when you are stopped at the intersection, take a good look at the curbs..


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Love how the IRS notifies employers when tax rates change, NOT! :furious:

Still waiting for the official notification on moving Social Security back up to 6.2%. :whistling2:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

An apprentice that can't cut a straight piece of pipe to save his job.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A dumb plumber that can't hook a chain!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't be so hard on yourself TexMex... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok u gay as welder. Go burn some rod while this scab goes and does some plumbing !!!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Being molested with up-selling or specials at every  store I go to or call.
> 
> Would you like to...... NO SHUT THE  UP AND LET ME GET OUT OF HERE!!! AHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I'd be willing to pay a premium to be a member of the "Leave me the he!! alone club", just so I could go in a store buy what I want and leave. :laughing:


 lmao .. i'm not just a member, i'm the president..


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Did you know that autocorrect is a feature that can be disabled?


My autocorrect is disabled a after 6-7 whiskys


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Trying to take a wall hung toilet off the wall and finding out that the nut at the carrier was never tightened and the whole rod comes out. 

Those flimsy rubbery toilet fresheners that get knocked into the toilet to be flushed and hung at the very end of the trap.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The guy in Arizona that sells reciprocating saw blades.


THIS!!! :laughing:


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

JoshJ said:


> THIS!!! :laughing:


I think he's the jackwagon who calls you (shot out of a cannon) and starts talking to you like he's your best friend. - "Hey how're you doing? Been busy? Been a while since I spoke to you" He calls me every 6 months. Can't stand him!


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Customers that think that because you touched one thing in their house you have to warranty every inch of existing pipe in the house.
Example: I did a bathroom remodel not that long ago. Ripped out the old shower and moved the drain over for the new one. New symons Ada valve but the toilet and sink were not moving so I left all the existing plumbing for those. A week after its done I get a call that the shower is leaking. Go out to look at it and turns out the glue joint on the existing portion of the shower drain cracked. Must have happened when I cut the old trap out, not sure why it didn't show when I flooded the pan but no big deal. Fixed it for free and went on my way. 2 weeks later I get another call. This time it's the toilet supply. The compression nut wasn't even hand tight. Hmm... I get word that the ho son was pissed off that his plumber didn't get the job and may have loosened it out of spite. Changed the supply out for nothing but now I'm getting annoyed. 2 days later I get another call. This time its the toilet drain. I can see it dripping out of the lead and oakum joint on the flange. Explained to the ho that I never touched that pipe but I could fix it but it won't be free. He flips his ****. Can't understand why he would have to pay for that after all the money he spent doing the bathroom over blah blah blah. I did the job for next to nothing. Reset the toilet for nothing,sold most parts at cost, patched the giant hole in the floor the carpenter didn't think was a problem for free replaced the other toilet flange for parts only. I bent over backwards for these people because they were elderly and disabled. Told them to get someone else to fix the toilet flange because I'm done dealing with these people.


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

HSI said:


> Drivers that merge onto the freeway going slower than the flow of traffic, especially when their vehicle is more than capable.
> 
> People who think it is ok to drive slower than the posted speed limit when everyone else is driving the limit.


Stopping at a yield sign


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some trends on the Zone that won't die. My Lord we are hearing the same things over and over and over again.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Some trends on the Zone that won't die. My Lord we are hearing the same things over and over and over again.


Hence.

Hence my decision to back away.

This is only the start, btw. Mediocrity will soon rule the day.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Hence.
> 
> Hence my decision to back away.
> 
> This is only the start, btw. Mediocrity will soon rule the day.


Soon? :bangin: I'd say the time is at hand.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Soon? :bangin: I'd say the time is at hand.


Swallow your bile (as I have) and hang around for a few more weeks.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Indie said:


> Some trends on the Zone that won't die. My Lord we are hearing the same things over and over and over again.


This is not the first time I have heard this, nhmaster said something similar. From my point if view, it would be like getting a new apprentice every month, and having to explain the same thing over and over. This usually doesnt bother People that enjoy teaching.

As a newer member here, I am enjoying all the conversations you maybe had 6000 posts ago. It is a pain to try and find old threads that pertain to the exact question one may have, and personally I wasn't involved. 

I hear great things about Widdershins, but if he is not partaking as he used to... Well I guess that's my lose and that's too bad. 

This is an online plumbing community and you guys are established members here in your field of craftsmanship.

If you are bored get your significant other to buy some whips and chains, join a BDSM online community and spend the next 3 years learning about that community. When that community bores you, come back maybe we will be talking about HWT's that install themselves or maybe pipe dope verses Teflon.... Still. Haha


Case


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

People that post whore a forum to the tune of 11+ posts per day for a year and a half or so and then complain about how beneath them it is.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> People that post whore a forum to the tune of 11+ posts per day for a year and a half or so and then complain about how beneath them it is.


Nailed it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

8522 post divided by 730 = 11.67 ^^^^^^^


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justme said:


> 8522 post divided by 730 = 11.67 ^^^^^^^


Like I said -- He nailed it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Like I said -- He nailed it.


That was the point. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Idiot tile guys:












And plumbing saboteurs:










If I catch the saboteur, I will go to jail :yes:...seriously :furious:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Idiot tile guys:
> 
> And plumbing saboteurs:
> 
> If I catch the saboteur, I will go to jail :yes:...seriously :furious:


Why? I'm assuming you got paid to fix those things. I would shake their hand.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

how come can't see john's pics?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Idiot tile guys:
> 
> And plumbing saboteurs:
> 
> If I catch the saboteur, I will go to jail :yes:...seriously :furious:


I feel your pain. I hate those guys


----------



## MindLost (May 25, 2013)

*Things that make you rage @ work ?*

Here i will start off 

- Pex touching concrete " because people are afraid of shovels " 

- Pvc supported by unpacked bedding " ^ "

- Crooked Lav's " I do not understand how a measuring tape works " 

- Leaking traps " Hand tightening is THE BEST "

- Manifolding - When risers are stubbed up from the pex line furthest from the drain - I.E - pex not fully pushed onto fitting, yet crimped and called good; etc..."

- Anything missing the wall that is not the framers fault " rechecking measurements on the ground job is just a waste of time ! " 

-Texting while your pipe is being threaded " im not even going to comment on this one"

-Sitting on stem walls before the ground job is finished. " ^ "

-People 20-30 mins late to work every single day. " Then acting too tired to help load a truck, or w/e..

-Drug Addicts - All forms - " i cant bust butt without a line man " or " I need a bear while i bust butt " 

-Color coding pex " I am easily confused, I cannot tell which side the hot , and the cold go on. I need red / blue / white "

-Not checking for Nails before drilling a top plate.


- O wait , wait, the purple stuff goes on before the clear stuff? 

TELL ME YOURS !


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

....


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

New members not posting introductions, as the message you are sent when you sign up asks you too. 

Please give us an introduction in the Intro forum.

Thanks.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

People who are afraid to get dirty when working!! 

Or drop everything incl the cast tub your carrying in when it's break time ugh?!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Customers that ask how long will you be here, as soon as you walk in the door, & before you even look at the problem.  I always respond by saying, I don't know yet, but let me go back out to my truck and get my crystal ball.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Customers that ask how long will you be here, as soon as you walk in the door, & before you even look at the problem.  I always respond by saying, I don't know yet, but let me go back out to my truck and get my crystal ball.


Do you really say that to the customer? I say the same thing in my head but it comes out of my mouth a little differently.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Customers that ask how long will you be here, as soon as you walk in the door, & before you even look at the problem.  I always respond by saying, I don't know yet, but let me go back out to my truck and get my crystal ball.


I've wanted to say *I'm not sure how long this will take right now... but I'm sure I can give you a better idea once I start to right up the invoice.:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

The retired jack leg that calls for a toilet repair. And when you get there after calling and letting him know. He still has to use that toilet and it smells like something out of this world came out of his ass.. couldn't use the other 95 toilets he has!!


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

The customer that has $5 million house and Flips out over $200


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Contractors who don't follow the consultants spec, deviate and install what they think works?

Consultants who are too gutless to tell contractors to stick to the spec!

Filthy unhygienic staffroom kitchens & toilets! My mum would always reminded she didn't raise pigs?

I.T staff with no people skills 

Able bodied people with no disability card who park in disability car parking and sit in their cars while their partners shop

Cyclists who share the road but think the red light or yield signs don't apply to them 

Real estate agents who think I can't afford a property in a good part of town! (I own freehold investment properties in 4 different countries)

Asian restaurant staff who think all non Asians eat only fried foods like rice, wontons, squid and sweet n sour pork!

White collar criminals

Young people who have no respect for the elderly

Foul mouthed women 

Welfare bludgers who fraudulently receive state aid

Illegal immigrants who think destroying your passport after landing in your country and requesting asylum! Wait your turn in the back of queue along with all the others in refugee camps?

Immigrants who jump onto state welfare (with no intention of working) and then request all their relatives be sent here because they have no family here and then they rec welfare too!


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

-Customers who say "I'd do it myself but...." 
-Customers who say "it should be an easy job"
-Hearing someone call a Sillcock a "Spicket"
-Seeing big box store employee's attempting to give out plumbing tips/advice
-Seeing a HO or Hack, loading up a water heater in front of the big box store
-While were at it - Hacks! (licensed or not)
-Thin wall PVC
-Professional plumbers who use cheap, no name tools. (Leave those for HO's)
-Service vehicle dashboards littered with: papers, trash, coffee cups...
-Hearing a coupling being referred to as a 'coupler'
-Slopping purple primer all over the pipe or fitting.

-Smoking! (If you want to smoke, fine. Just not on my jobs or in my vehicle) As I was leaving a job last week, an electrician showed up and tossed his ciggy in the customers driveway, when he got out of his van. Not professional!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

"About Us" pages on websites that are generic drivel without telling me names or anything specific about individuals in the company.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

People on jobs that talk with food in their mouth

General contractors that talk with food in their mouth

Customers that use the toilet you are there to fix, just before you arrive

People that call and think your Home Depot

People that try to explain what's going on and tells you their life story. 

The one jackass that kept calling my cell phone while I was talking to someone. 45 times in 3 mins. 

People that call with food in their mouth and try to talk. 

Lip smacking while talking on the phone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When people find out that I'm deaf they tend to talk to my ear.. gently push them back and told them my ears don't read lips.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> When people find out that I'm deaf they tend to talk to my ear.. gently push them back and told them my ears don't read lips.


That's actually a nice way of dealing with it. When people are hard of hearing, it must be frustrating when people start talking slower and dumb it down.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

When a h.o. says "I built this house 10 years ago..... ",
Or "we are building a new house."

No dude, if you didn't swing the hammer, or pour the concrete, you did not "build it". 

You paid someone to build it for you. 

Man that burns me up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I would accept .. we HAD the house built for us..


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

People who call at 6pm on July 3rd & say they need a water heater, after hearing my message that says I am closed for the holiday weekend, & will not return any calls till monday.

So I'm thinkin............... is it someone who wants to replace their heater as preventative measure? Is the water heater leaking now?

I already know when I call them back on monday, it will be a waste of time.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

"I swear I never put that in there" as a clump of little white mice are dangling from the end of my auger.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> "I swear I never put that in there" as a clump of little white mice are dangling from the end of my auger.


Funny how expensive white mice can be.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Loud motorcycles and guys who ride their motorcycle with their high beam on during the day so they're seen.


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

My new (greener than green) company issue helper

Running jobs and a service truck for pennies an hour

Having a messed up neck at 23 years old.


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not add more. 

People with flea infestations. 

New helper saying "I'm tired from doing this and that till 4 am"

Company (at your house) that takes your last beer and doesn't tell you (in-laws)


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Lowes quoting water heaters over the phone to get in the door, then hitting the customer with an add on.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Lowes, just Lowes:wallbash:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Apprentices cramming fitting brushes in the wrong size fittings or in the street end of a 90. 
It really pissed me off 

Apprentices that do this !!!!
Cut this pipe. I don't have my tape. Where's ur tape ? In my bag in the truck. A lot if good it does ther hu ??
Over and over 
I told him you get out the truck u better have tape. Channels 9 in 1 screw driver and if we are running pipe a level. If you can't do it il take u to the shop !!!! 

Plumbers that avoid work and walk around then expect every one to work late cuz all the works not done !!!

Plumbers that don't order all ther material or have all the tools to get the job done. Simple tools and simple parts. Get what u need !!!!!

Home buyers that set a time to look at my house and after I clean extra. Mow and get ready to leave for a hour at 930 am Saturday cancel the app at 900. Pos m fers


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Apprentices cramming fitting brushes in the wrong size fittings or in the street end of a 90.
> It really pissed me off
> 
> Apprentices that do this !!!!
> ...


.....


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Apprentices cramming fitting brushes in the wrong size fittings or in the street end of a 90.
> It really pissed me off
> 
> Apprentices that do this !!!!
> ...


Does someone need a hug? :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumberman said:


> .....


lmfao..!!!!!!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Plumbers that don't order all ther material or have all the tools to get the job done. Simple tools and simple parts. Get what u need !!!!!


In thier defense, sometimes you have to get away.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> In thier defense, sometimes you have to get away.


I'm talking on comm const! We have most parts delivered. It's not cool to have three deliveries to the same job in one day.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> .....


I had to vent !!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm talking on comm const! We have most parts delivered. It's not cool to have three deliveries to the same job in one day.


Yeah, that kinda sucks. Especially if it's a big job and the laydown yard is 5 blocks away.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> Yeah, that kinda sucks. Especially if it's a big job and the laydown yard is 5 blocks away.


Not that big if job. I'm talkin trucks from the supply house. It take from 30 min to 2 hrs to get to the job site. It matters how many other orders are in front of you You can pay extra and get it hot shot to you. I'm talking small comm. slow the hell down and make a good list. And if you know u need more matirial for the next day. Get it late that afternoon. Don't show up the next day make a list. Call it in and then we have to wait or bounce all around the site and waiting on parts.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Apprentices cramming fitting brushes in the wrong size fittings or in the street end of a 90.
> It really pissed me off
> 
> Apprentices that do this !!!!
> ...


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Pet peeves?!?

Don't even get me started, unless you have the whole weekend to waste.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

H.O. asking so many questions that it slows me down. And asking me when I pull up if they're paying for my truck. That really pisses me off.


----------



## Atomic Bearcat (Aug 9, 2013)

Customers with oil-fired water heaters that claim: 

*"I only pushed the reset button once"*


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm talking on comm const! We have most parts delivered. It's not cool to have three deliveries to the same job in one day.


I hear that tx:furious:..we had issues like this in the past and the super would go ape****, Thankfully we have a good system in place now and all material orders are taken for the day handed to me and then i doublecheck with all plumbers at the end of the day in case any additional material may be needed. Once i make my final list i hand it over the PF for submittal..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The k-mart advertisement. That shows a bunch of kids rapping about back to school clothes. It's so freaking. Getto. Like some music video on MTV.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

MTV has music videos ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> MTV has music videos ?


I'm so old I remember when MTV was Music Television.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm so old I remember when MTV was Music Television.


I was just a kid then, but I miss those days. Don't know why but Phil Collins and Starship videos stick out the most, to me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Back then.. its was Madonna.. " over the borderline" and Cindy Lauper with" us girls just wanna have fun"


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Big pet peeve...when you receive a fax and there is a vertical line down the middle of the page.
Clean your screen, or get a new fax!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Back then.. its was Madonna.. " over the borderline" and Cindy Lauper with" us girls just wanna have fun"


Thriller and funkycomadina


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Wall hung stool clean outs are by far my biggest pet peeve. The proper way to put a clean out on the end of a group of stool carriers is to elevate the clean out above the flood rim of the fixture! I don't know how many times I have seen a 90 turned out just past the carrier at the same flow line as the carrier. And it also puts the clean out between the stool and the wall not ideal at all.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Wall hung stool clean outs are by far my biggest pet peeve. The proper way to put a clean out on the end of a group of stool carriers is to elevate the clean out above the flood rim of the fixture! I don't know how many times I have seen a 90 turned out just past the carrier at the same flow line as the carrier. And it also puts the clean out between the stool and the wall not ideal at all.


 I did that once on wall with cleanout above the floodrim for bay of water closets.. inspector said it was too high... asked to see his hands ( too soft and unused)and told him to get fooked..didn't pass, so another one came to the job, a real old timer, liked my way and passed, also liked my loop venting on other fixture due to lack of above space which the other inspector didn't understand how it works.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I did that once on wall with cleanout above the floodrim for bay of water closets.. inspector said it was too high... asked to see his hands ( too soft and unused)and told him to get fooked..didn't pass, so another one came to the job, a real old timer, liked my way and passed, also liked my loop venting on other fixture due to lack of above space which the other inspector didn't understand how it works.


If you have ever had to pull a clean out plug in a chase wall you will never forget it !


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> If you have ever had to pull a clean out plug in a chase wall you will never forget it !


I extended the clean out to the finished wall..


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

When you write someone on here and their inbox in full. Tex....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I extended the clean out to the finished wall..


Yes but if it below the flood rim surprise,surprise ,you can't move fast enough!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

PlumberJ90 said:


> When you write someone on here and their inbox in full. Tex....


Dam box. Urs was full at one time. I'm just so popular. !!! Lol


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Specific to Plumbing I have a good list. 

First one is dogs...

Customers who dont put up their f*****g dogs up before I arrive. 

My arrival is not an opportunity for you to teach fluffy and ginger how to behave, stay down, be nice, dont jump, or shush. 

If you want to train your dogs, pay a dog trainer. Dont waste 15-20 minutes of my time, expecting me to stand in the foyer or entry way of your home as a dog training dummy. 

I called you a half hour ago, you knew I was coming, put the damn dogs up! :wallbash:

I like dogs too. I really do, but SOOO many people do this and they dont consider how disrespectful it is to me, to my time and to my other customers.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

So it really is a "pet" peeve for you!! 

On the same note, I love it when the dog growling at you "would never bite anyone". Yeah, heard that before. Put the dog up or I have to leave. If the dog truly is acting friendly, I couldn't care less. Doesn't bother me. But if that dog growls at people, then have some common sense/courtesy.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> So it really is a "pet" peeve for you!!
> 
> On the same note, I love it when the dog growling at you "would never bite anyone". Yeah, heard that before. Put the dog up or I have to leave. If the dog truly is acting friendly, I couldn't care less. Doesn't bother me. But if that dog growls at people, then have some common sense/courtesy.


If a dog gives you to much trouble just grab it and bite it on the ear. Problem solved.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

The house flipper (he seems to be trying to do things well with permits BUT......) who tells you he needs a good price with the promise of the much bigger job that is allegedly coming up. I told him that he will get a fair and honest price for a job well done and that's the best I can do. I told him that I can't lose money on this job for the promise of work that may never appear. Feeling annoyed.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

The Foreign haggler. You all know who I am talking about.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The Mr. Patel's


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

incarnatopnh said:


> The Mr. Patel's


they have those where you live too? hmmm...

thought it was just in my neck of the woods.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

horse flies, deer flies and ticks.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

PathMaker said:


> they have those where you live too? hmmm...
> 
> thought it was just in my neck of the woods.


Nope... I have 3 motels I service. All owned by Mr Patel. None of them related.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Get this call a lot, "my plumber walked off the job and I need to get the plumbing finished"

I fell for that once


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If the plumber walked off, usually there's a good reason. We were nice guys at one time. Didn't get paid - no more.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> The Mr. Patel's


I thought this was a do not use word on this forum....:whistling2:


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Handyman and unlicensed plumbers*

Job superintendents that think they know plumbing


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

1) After asking a coworker to not sweat his unions assembled and looking over to him sweating the union on a vertical from the bottom side and him saying its okay that gravity will keep the solder off the face.........:laughing:

2) Fernco's (Non Jacketed Bands Inside foundations, outside foundations, used in CI in overhead.........on and on

3) Using channel locks to set trim and finish
4) Using channel locks to rebuild a Flushometer 
5 Wiping every fitting with flux after it has been sweated
6) Not wiping down a fitting after soldering
7) Calling Soldering Welding and Asking me for more Lead (Solder)
8) Working with the mindset that anyone can do that
9) Watching a coworker run a drain machine that has not clue
10) Sweating a copper fitting only on side so it "will not fall or move during install"
11) Not reaming DWV, Copper or Gas Piping and when mentioned that it should be reamed asked to I want to install it all myself??:jester:
12) Working around someone that believes a license is just to satisfy the inspectors and to appease the rule makers


13) and that I still have about of 8 hours of PW to finish before I am a free agent and I can move onto the new position:thumbup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

abr said:


> Job superintendents that think they know plumbing


Some plumbers that think they know plumbing


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Some plumbers that think they know plumbing


There called journeyhacks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> There called journeyhacks


 We have some here..


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> We have some here..


I am thankfully leaving some behind today


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Plumbers who ....
out fish me
out drink me
out shoot me
out golf me
out grill me
out charm woman from me
maybe I should hang out with "sparkies"


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Assistants with no respect for the plumber, customer, workplace, my truck, tools or materials. Makes my blood pressure jump when I work with him.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> Assistants with no respect for the plumber, customer, workplace, my truck, tools or materials. Makes my blood pressure jump when I work with him.


I thought about doing this once but my conscience got the better of me.

Back when I was heading a crew at a residential project, I had to pick up one guy everyday. He was a complainer. Not just at me but to just about everything and everyone else.

One morning he was complaining about overtime. I drove to a 7-11 for coffee and I looked across the street. A custom job a few blocks down. I was gonna drop him off there and tell him , the boss told me to drop you off here for today. Ask for a guy named Jim. 

It wasn't our job. And I chickened out.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Diane Fienstein, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Ried, Chuck Schumer, Gov. Cuomo, Michael Bloomberg, Valerie Jarrett, All California Libtards and Democraps in general my state is so screwed....end political rant


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Diane Fienstein, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Ried, Chuck Schumer, Gov. Cuomo, Michael Bloomberg, Valerie Jarrett, All California Libtards and Democraps in general my state is so screwed....end political rant


^^^^Newbies Posting Political Crap In The Main Forum^^^^ :furious:

Wait until you get to 200 posts before you open your mouth...:yes:

Then do it in the Politics & Religion Forum....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> ^^^^Newbies Posting Political Crap In The Main Forum^^^^ :furious:
> 
> Wait until you get to 200 posts before you open your mouth...:yes:
> 
> Then do it in the Politics & Religion Forum....


To maintain the civility of this thread.....Redwood is right! I am sorry, and I have been put in place!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> To maintain the civility of this thread.....Redwood is right! I am sorry, and I have been put in place!


You may have been put in your place, but you haven't been out-charmed. Gotta love a man who uses words like 'civility.' :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Municipal bureaucracies
honey do lists
honey don't lists

After 180 posts, I think this has been pretty well covered. I did enjoy rereading it all though.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> To maintain the civility of this thread.....Redwood is right! I am sorry, and I have been put in place!


About 150 "Welcome To Plumbing Zone" posts in the intros and you'll be in the P&R spouting your drivel....


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> To maintain the civility of this thread.....Redwood is right! I am sorry, and I have been put in place!


Rule #1 of the P&R forum (when you get there) is Redwood is never right!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> Rule #1 of the P&R forum (when you get there) is Redwood is never right!


Actually it's more like Redwood is right and PlungerJockey just doesn't know it yet...:laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> About 150 "Welcome To Plumbing Zone" posts in the intros and you'll be in the P&R spouting your drivel....


1. I don't get that last comment
2. I don't know of this P&R forum you reference
3. I meant no sarcasm in my initial apology, a persons political and/or religious beliefs in no way dictates their ability as a plumbing professional, which is the sole point of this forum, and this thread was not started out with political intentions
4. Although my comment was not geared at any particular person on this forum I obviously rubbed you the wrong way and I would gladly buy you a beer if I'm ever in your neck of the woods.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You can't see the pr thread till u have more post and even more for the bizz lounge 
Pr thread sucks. Redwood wins all the arguments lol


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

You didn't offend anyone after you get 200 post you will be able to post in the mysterious and elusive politics and religion forum.

It's where we go to argue about gun control, Wal-mart and the Pope.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> 1. I don't get that last comment
> 2. I don't know of this P&R forum you reference
> 3. I meant no sarcasm in my initial apology, a persons political and/or religious beliefs in no way dictates their ability as a plumbing professional, which is the sole point of this forum, and this thread was not started out with political intentions
> 4. Although my comment was not geared at any particular person on this forum I obviously rubbed you the wrong way and I would gladly buy you a beer if I'm ever in your neck of the woods.


Are you sure you want to get into the P&R section??? There is not nice as the 'introduction' dog gang..


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Are you sure you want to get into the P&R section??? There is not nice as the 'introduction' dog gang..


Nice and mean...nothing more than a light switch. I can take it just as much as I can give it. Again if the thread and/or forum is about politics or religion, that's one thing, but this particular thread is about neither. By he way would it count if I reposted this comment about 150 more times:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You can't see the pr thread till u have more post and even more for the bizz lounge
> Pr thread sucks. Redwood wins all the arguments lol


There have been times that it ends in a touché and common ground is met... Very few times but its happened.. Off I go to get hosed in the P&R boom boom room.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I am at almost 700 posts, and I don't see a PR section...I use my iPhone to access PZ, if that makes a difference


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I am at 772 and I don't see it either


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> I am at almost 700 posts, and I don't see a PR section...I use my iPhone to access PZ, if that makes a difference


Every time you annoucced that the Flames win, u'll get there faster...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I am at 772 and I don't see it either


Have you tried signing out and signing back in ? If you still don't see it say something to one of the mods and they can contact the admin to put you in there manually.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't see it either and I'm not sure if I want to 

Heh


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't see it either and I'm not sure if I want to
> 
> Heh


I can appreciate that...

I stated I didn't want to be there and it could very well be the death of the forum...

They just decided to put us all in there a move which I may have them regretting now... :laughing:

And yes it has flavored the forum for many including myself...:whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

.... Dam rookies


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Every time you annoucced that the Flames win, u'll get there faster...


It'll take years and years that way. Lol


----------



## Prof.plumb (Apr 5, 2012)

Carpeted bathrooms. I love kneeling on old shag that Elvis could've pissed on.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> .... Dam rookies


I am a rookie . I tried clicking on that picture from my phone app


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Go to forums. The community it's at the bottom


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

See


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ya.... It's not on mine.... Need a mod.

Tex you cam teach me something... How do you do screen shots on iph


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Ya.... It's not on mine.... Need a mod.
> 
> Tex you cam teach me something... How do you do screen shots on iph


Same here, we old stove bolts need help..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-With-an-iPhone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ther u go


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Perfect


Cry.. where's one for ndroid???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Get an iPhone. Dork. The cool kids have iPhones


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok RJ

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-galaxy-s3-note-2-android/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> Ok RJ
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-galaxy-s3-note-2-android/


Thanks~


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Ya.... It's not on mine.... Need a mod...


PM sent to Admin. You will definitely have to log out and back in. Some mobile devices keep you logged in even if the app appears to be off.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> PM sent to Admin. You will definitely have to log out and back in. Some mobile devices keep you logged in even if the app appears to be off.


Add me to that mix. Logged out and back in of app on my iPhone. Still no forum. Approx 300 posts.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

When someone roughs in a slop sink 2" off centre and doesnt box out the concrete.


----------

